# Graves Disease and Thyroidectomy



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all-
I was diagnosed with Graves Disease about a year and a half ago. Prior to my hysterectomy my ob/gyn ran blood work and it was discovered. Had the uptake scan which confirmed the diagnosis. Besides a rapid pulse, I have never had any symptoms and typically feel great. It takes forever for me to lose a pound and in fact I have about 40 to lose. I have very thin hair also..which brings me to my question. After taking methimazole, which made me feel worse, I need to have RAI or a thyroidectomy. After speaking to the oncologist and surgeon, I have decided to have a thyroidectomy which will be scheduled for the end of September. Reading all these posts has been wonderful..thank you all!! If I am understanding what I am reading, as long as my medication is regulated correctly, I shouldn't have to worry too much about losing hair or gaining more weight, correct? I have a very busy office job and meet with alot of people every day. I guess you can say I am a little vein, but that is my biggest worry right now. Thank you for anything you can tell me:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Donna67 said:


> If I am understanding what I am reading, as long as my medication is regulated correctly, I shouldn't have to worry too much about losing hair or gaining more weight, correct? I have a very busy office job and meet with alot of people every day. I guess you can say I am a little vein, but that is my biggest worry right now. Thank you for anything you can tell me:hugs:


Correct.

Keep in mind even the best doctor doesn't always "hit" the correct starting dose and they do usually like to "under-shoot" rather than over-shoot (thereby making you hyper yet again), so it might take a bit to get things settled, but you should be a-ok.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you soooo much for responding to me so quickly!! That is exactly what the surgeon told me, he said he is going to give the medication dose his best guess to start. But, like I said, with feeling fine (except for a very fast pulse), I debated doing either treatment. However, I know something has to be done and I will just pray I don't gain more weight while he is regulating the medicine. Thanks again!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have had a very successful outcome. Surgery was in late July of 2011, it took awhile to find the correct medication and the correct level but I feel much better than I have in years.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you very much! Reading about all of the good outcomes makes me more confident in my decision. I know I am doing the right thing because I don't want to continue to have my pulse race, it is just so scarey! I have confidence in my surgeon, but he worried me a little saying that he was "guessing" the dosage (which I know now is common) and telling me that due to the difficulty of the surgery, his colleague would be assisting him. I will be glad when it is over, wishing it could be sooner then the end of September so I don't change my mind!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Donna67 said:


> Thank you soooo much for responding to me so quickly!! That is exactly what the surgeon told me, he said he is going to give the medication dose his best guess to start. But, like I said, with feeling fine (except for a very fast pulse), I debated doing either treatment. However, I know something has to be done and I will just pray I don't gain more weight while he is regulating the medicine. Thanks again!












Once you have the TT and get on track, you may end up weighing even less than ever "if" that is what you desire.

Stay on track with a good sound diet starting now so you will have a handle on it and by the way, a diet only works if you stay on it 7 days a week. No weekends off as so many do. That will get you no where.


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you so much! I think I need to start doing better on fruits and veggies now instead of later. I hear so many people loosing a lot of weight with graves only to gain it back once the tt. I haven't lost a pound so hopefully will not gain any while meds being regulated. I am also very worried about hair loss as so many stories have been told but I cannot continue to worry because what has to be done, has to be done and this has to be done. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Donna67 said:


> Thank you so much! I think I need to start doing better on fruits and veggies now instead of later. I hear so many people loosing a lot of weight with graves only to gain it back once the tt. I haven't lost a pound so hopefully will not gain any while meds being regulated. I am also very worried about hair loss as so many stories have been told but I cannot continue to worry because what has to be done, has to be done and this has to be done. Thanks everyone!


I even quit smoking 7 years ago and did not gain one ounce. Now that is what I call a real coup! LOL!


----------



## Donna67 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a great thing Andros..congratulations on quitting smoking, it sure is a hard thing to do!


----------



## thyroidcrazy (Jul 22, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!! I was in the same boat as you!!! I just had my Thyroidectomy on 8-8-12. I am very happy with my decision!! I have put on about 30lb before my Thyroidectomy!!! I to was offered RAI-131 and decided against it. Left me know if you have any questions!!


----------

